# Vendor List For SEPOS 2017??



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 15, 2017)

It must be my computer, but I don't see anything regarding participating vendor info on their website.

Can anyone please post it here for me? 
Thank you!

I have never been to SEPOS, but have always heard good things about it, and I'm thinking of attending it as a gift to my birthday to myself. hahaha


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 15, 2017)

SEPOS International Orchid Show and Sale
2017 VENDORS
Orchid Vendors:
Andy's Orchids CA Miranda Orchids Brazil
Ecuagenera Ecuador Mount Prospect Orchids NJ
Fair Orchids NJ Ooi Leng Sun Orchids Malaysia
Fishing Creek PA Seed Engei Japan
J & L Orchids CT Stony Brook Orchids NJ
Little Brook Orchids PA Waldor Orchids NJ
Main Street Orchids PA Woodstream Orchids MD
Marlow Orchids NY
Other:
Hang-a-Pot FL
Pot Hangers: ingenious and unique, Hang-a-Pot facilitates hanging any flower
pot on any surface (ideal for indoor or outdoor use)
Kelly's Korner Orchid Supplies NH
Orchid Growing Supplies: containers and mounting supplies, fertilizer, potting
media, disease control, watering tools, lights, books and more
Rainforest Designs Panama
Hand-carved Jewelry: shell and palm nut jewelry hand-carved with nature
themes by indigenous tribesmen in the Darien jungle of Panama


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you!

Someone told me Orchid Inn is coming, but I guess that was wrong information.


----------



## Ray (Feb 16, 2017)

Kelley's Korner will be your opportunity to pick up some K-Lite.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought ooi's weren't coming, but be nice if they did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2017)

Whose going? I have off that Friday. I'm thinking about going and Do an over nighter and find some local eats / to dos.

Anyone know of good eats in the area?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2017)

I will be there Friday, Montreal on Saturday.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2017)

Eric - what time do you plan on getting there? I haven't decided yet. But I want to miss the morning hour rush.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2017)

I have to be there for judging, 7:30 - 8:00-ish I think.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2017)

I might help with takedown for njos so would be there sunday afternoon


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I have to be there for judging, 7:30 - 8:00-ish I think.



Jeez - i don't know how you wake up so early!

Well if anyone is interest in having dinner in the area on friday / or lunch on saturday let me know. Would love to meet up. Would be great if we can get a group to go.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 8, 2017)

As usual, I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> Jeez - i don't know how you wake up so early!


Best time for driving! :evil:


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 9, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Best time for driving! :evil:



and better orchid choices! :evil:


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2017)

eOrchids said:


> and better orchid choices! :evil:



That's why I want to go on Friday! Common folk like us don't get special access like Mr. EC


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, see you Friday.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2017)

Best way to see everything is to help with setup, or clerk in judging. Then you're allowed to mosey around and set things aside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

I always go to a show right when they open for shopping. 
then I realize that society people who set up tables and such already shopped the day before.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2017)

That is usually the case. But I will be there tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 25, 2017)

If anyone is going could you post some pics? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 25, 2017)

There's a blooming _Cypripedium debile_ on display, if anyone wants to get their geek on.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

I got a Lycaste for a friend in Montreal and a Leptotes bicolor alba from Mt. Prospect, some Corybas from Ooi Leung, a bag of clay pellets from Kellys Korner, a Paph henryanum form christae from Woodstream, and a Restrepia and some Phrags from Ecuagenera. Then ran off to Montreal


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> There's a blooming _Cypripedium debile_ on display, if anyone wants to get their geek on.





I was there, didn't see it... but didn't read this until I got home. Lightning fast taking pics and looking at vendor stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a photo of it.


----------

